# 153C Lost and confused



## chieftopcop (Apr 2, 2016)

Tried and tried and still can't figure out how to mount this unit.
First of all, how many pieces are there to this. The ones I have are two pieces.
Is there suppose to be a separate piece that fits over the tie and holds it in place?

I have checked all over and can not find a decent photo of this.:hah:


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Does your contactor look like this: (not the greatest picture)

http://pictures.olsenstoy.com//proddetail.htm?sku=153C

The contactors 153C, 145C slide under the track and are actuated by the pressure of the Loco weight passing over it. The tension for the pressure is the little thumbscrews. What are you trying to connect.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

See if this explains it.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

They work, sometimes better then others, I rather use an insulated track section for activation of accessories.


----------



## chieftopcop (Apr 2, 2016)

That idea sounds better than trying to figure out how many pieces should be included in/on the 135C.
So,,,,how does one wire an insulated track to operate an accessory.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

*Thor Trains website*

Chief, Without knowing exactly what you plan on doing, for a layout, and what accessories you want to use, it might be better if you check out this LINK, AND BOOKMARK IT!!!!!

http://www.thortrains.net/manualx.htm

It is a wealth of knowledge for just about anything you can think of. If you read the sections that you need to understand, it would clear up many things for you.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

If you are seeing this post? Look here,

Click me> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=838745&postcount=5

It has a picture.

That came from this thread,
Click me> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=65873&highlight=Marx

It is an easy way to activate a signal or bell. And ( I think) better. Less unsightly too.
Years ago Marx trains came up with these activators for their accessories.

When the trains wheels run over it and when they make contact with the strip the item activates the piece. After the trains wheels clear it the item (bells, crossing, etc) stops.

They still sell them today, reproductions, but it would be easy to make your own.
I think they come in a 4" and 8"?

All it is is a thin strip of copper with a paper like material in the inside to act as the insulator. 
Look at the first link and you can see it in the picture.

That is, if you can see this post.:smokin:?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

This might help click the links in this thread too, im pretty sure I show how to make one http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=24632


----------

